# Acrylic tanks a no no for planted?



## Albtraum (Dec 27, 2009)

Is acrylic just for salt water or something? I don't see any on here and thinking I'm doing this wrong. 

I like my 26 g acrylic tank but a big downside is that I'm very limited to what hardscape I can put inside due to the permanent top. I got a 6" gap for rocks n driftwood. Thinking about tearing it down, selling it, and starting over. 

What do you guys think?

Tank is 36" x 10" x 16". I really like the dimensions but not having a completely open top. Any ideas how to get a nicer hardscape aesthetic? I'd like rocks but size is a problem... 










Just bought a nice light for it too

Bump: It's also annoying how much light bounces off the top too


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the rounded corners and the clarity, but the tops are a deal breaker for me. Can't stand lids.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I had a small acrylic half cylinder as my first tank, it was alright and could be used without a lid, but it flexed too much (not the acrylics fault) but it did scratch WAY too easily, that really is the only deal breaker for me, salt or otherwise. For the right price you can probably get a rimless acrylic, same as you can rimless glass. The scratching really is my only issue with acrylic


----------



## Locolobo (Jul 7, 2016)

Sawzall will take care of that top. Don't know what it will do to the integrity of the tank though.I don't like the plastic tanks anyway, just because I figure they will scratch a whole lot easier than glass. And my 55 gal glass tank got scratched up pretty good down along the waterline over the 24 years I had it. PS : I do like a (full) top on my aquariums though. Slows the evaporation down and keep critters in their place


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't have a lot of experience with Acrylic tanks. The top reminds me of my Fluval edge. I love my Edge because it fills to the top which is beautiful. The hole in the top makes it a PITA to clean. That might be a problem in your tank to? That said, it's surprising how much hardscape can fit through a hole if you angle the rocks or wood just right.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I would like to try to build a acrylic rimless tank as my next project. I do not worry about the scratches cuz you can buff them off with simple power tool. Just do it each time I redo my tank.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

There is no reason you can't use the acrylic tank and get great results. It is true that if you were doing this from scratch, I'd tell you to get glass, but there is no real need to replace the tank.

As for the aquascape, your only limited by the size of the open holes. How you handel it is do wnat the SW reef people do. Use several smaller objects in place of one large one.

To solve the light issues, consider using a screen over the holes. This will prevent some of the light reflection. You could also replace the light fixture with two smallers ones, each just big enough to span the holes.

What ever you do, do not attempt to remove that top plastic frame. It is critical to the integrity of the tank, and cutting it off will cause the sides and front and back to bend and fail.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a 26 plexi a few years back, I really liked it. seemed to work well as a planted tank especially that it has a lot more horizontal surface than a glass 20L


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

There are pluses and minuses to everything. I had my acrylic 75g planted for some 12 years and it was a great show tank.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

As long as you don't intend to keep plecostomi 
They are known to scratch acrylic tanks.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

huhu89151734 said:


> I would like to try to build a acrylic rimless tank as my next project. I do not worry about the scratches cuz you can buff them off with simple power tool. Just do it each time I redo my tank.


A rimless acrylic tank is very likely not going to work unless it is a very low tank. Acrylic creeps under stress, so the straight lines around the top will gradually become rounded lines. The reason for the solid tops, with small holes, that are used on acrylic tanks, is to stop that creeping of the sides. I suspect that the holes could be bigger with no problem, but the tanks do require a rather wide circumferential brace.


----------



## Albtraum (Dec 27, 2009)

^Yup. My tank DOES actually bow out in the back, I'd say about a 1/4" at most, but it's very noticeable. Front is super flat.

Still not at cool as an open top, but I guess I'm keeping this tank. It looks better if I fill it up all the way to the brim of the openings.


----------

